# 8' Yak Board



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone use the Ocean Kayak Yak board. I found one for a steal and wanted to know if it was worth my trouble.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What is it? Never heard of a yak board.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If its cheap enough Try it out and then do a review here on the forum.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

After google, it looks like an 8' sit on top kayak

What kind of deal you talking?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like it would be decent for a kid To kayak from .

Or an adult to have some fun in the surf


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have two, I take them and ride waves with them. Anything up to head high surf is a blast although if you don't have any whitewater kayaking or surfing experience I would stay in the knee high zone until you get the hang of it. And wear a helmet and life vest when its big. They are a lot of fun and very stable.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

They are also great to paddle shark baits out with, you can pop right over the beakers easily.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/single_kayaks/yak_board/

It's $150. I figured it would have to be pretty bad not to be a good deal.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> I have two, I take them and ride waves with them. Anything up to head high surf is a blast although if you don't have any whitewater kayaking or surfing experience I would stay in the knee high zone until you get the hang of it. And wear a helmet and life vest when its big. They are a lot of fun and very stable.


 
He says he put a couple flush mount rod holders in it. I want it mainly for fishing. I know it's not ideal, but it is cheap and I'm small.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd probably try it out for 150. If you don't like it, I'm sure you could make your money back in here.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

johnf said:


> He says he put a couple flush mount rod holders in it. I want it mainly for fishing. I know it's not ideal, but it is cheap and I'm small.


You can't go wrong for 150 bucks


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

He sold it last night before I got off work.  

Can't fault the guy. Money in the hand speeks volumes.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I've looked at these and they look like they could be good for a short trip. Could easily be stored in an SUV or truck bed. I also fish the barrier islands a lot in Mississippi but have to wade once we anchor the boat. Seems like this wouldn't be hard to stow and use somewhere like that to stay out of the water in the winter or when the bull sharks get curious. Be interested in a review of someone fishing from one. Sorry you weren't able to pick it up.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

rfh21 said:


> I've looked at these and they look like they could be good for a short trip. Could easily be stored in an SUV or truck bed. I also fish the barrier islands a lot in Mississippi but have to wade once we anchor the boat. Seems like this wouldn't be hard to stow and use somewhere like that to stay out of the water in the winter or when the bull sharks get curious. Be interested in a review of someone fishing from one. Sorry you weren't able to pick it up.


I can tell you they are not dry riding kayaks...you will be wet in one the moment you sit in it.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Scratch that idea for winter fishing. Scupper plugs and frog togs it is.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

I got one, it was my first yak had it for about 4 years now. At the time I only wanted one for yakking shark baits out and a friend of mine had it collecting dust in a garage full of junk and just let me have it. I got the bug and soon started fishing out of it. It was good enough on glass slick nights in the backbay, but...let's just say I tried fishing the gulf in it while I was too green to know better and had my own little horror story to tell afterwards. It was all due to my own stupidity and inexperience but point is it's not stable enough to do any real working out of! That thing will roll over like a fat lady reachin for another jelly donut...I spent a neverending four hours in the water that says so. :wallbash: For what its made for its a blast though. Like somebody else said, the thing is a ton of fun to surf in. Other than a bait yakker or for the kids to play in it aint good for much else! JMHO!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had mine out in some head high surf this morning...I need to get a surfboard leash for that thing!


----------



## elementfiftyfour (May 13, 2012)

Amazing things can be done with an 8' kayak.


----------

